# Problema installazione gentoo

## Jymmy097

Salve a tutti,

Sono nuovo di questo forum, ma salto eventuali presentazioni per passare subito al problema che mi sta assillando da tre giorni.

Ho seguito http://rmtheis.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/gentoo-x86-linux-installation-on-a-virtualbox-image/ questa guida per l'installazione di gentoo su una VM su Windows 8.

Non ci cavo fuori i piedi.

Tutto bene fino alla fine, quando, eseguendo l'umount una delle partizioni /mnt/gentoo/dev e /mnt/gentoo, secondo gentoo sono "busy".

Al riavvio dà un errore 15 con la sesta riga di /boot/grub/grub.conf con file not Found.

Tutte le guide sono da me incomprensibili in quanto ho sempre usato Windows.

Come posso fare per installare correttamente gentoo su virtualbox?

Avete una guida step-by-step dove nessun passaggio può andare storto?

Grazie mille!![/url]

----------

## ago

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

Se hai sempre usato windows dubito che riuscirai.

----------

## Jymmy097

 *ago wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1
> 
> Se hai sempre usato windows dubito che riuscirai.

 

Ma io ne ho bisogno lo stesso.

Ci DEVO riuscire.

Ps. Sai dirmi perché non riesco a smontare le partizioni alla fine?

----------

## pierino_89

La documentazione di Gentoo è (a mio parere) tra le migliori che puoi trovare in circolazione. Naturalmente le guide sono molto tecniche dato che Gentoo è una distribuzione orientata a utenti molto esperti.

Se non passi almeno un po' di tempo con le solite distribuzioni user-friendly (Ubuntu, Fedora, ecc...) sarà un miracolo già riuscire a far avviare il sistema.

----------

## Jymmy097

Allora ci sono stato vicino...

Vorrei chiedervi una cosa: sto seguendo un tutorial che prevede l'utilizzo di gentoo per alcuni compilatori, disassemblatori e debugger. Posso installare gdb (come debugger) e gcc anche su una distribuzione linux che non sia Ubuntu?

Che mi consigliate (non Ubuntu, l'ho già provato, dà più problemi che altro) come distro linux che abbia le stesse funzionalità di gentoo ma che sia più semplice da installare e usare? Poi userò solo il terminale, tuttavia ne ho bisogno di una con una gui almeno per l'installazione. Se possibile, la vorrei il più leggero possibile. Non vorrei qualcosa di eccessivamente pesante e con molte funzionalità. A me basta il terminale e quel poco che c'era su gentoo, soltanto più semplice da usare. Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?

----------

## pierino_89

I programmi sono esattamente gli stessi su qualunque distribuzione, al massimo cambia la versione. Se non vai a prendere distribuzioni estremamente specifiche generalmente non ci sono problemi. La toolchain (gcc, gdb, make e compagnia) ci sono sempre ovunque.

Non ho capito bene il resto del discorso, comunque sia se vuoi una distribuzione leggera ma non troppo difficile la risposta è Debian.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mamma mia quanto incoraggiamento ago  :Wink:  !

Benvenuto Jymmy097. 

Se questa è la tua prima esperienza con Linux, ti faccio i miei complimenti per aver scelto Gentoo, che è un distfribuzione  affidabile, solida e di lungo corso.

Lungi da me volerti scoraggiare dall'usare Gentoo, se hai bisogno di lavorare all'interno di un ambiente Linux in tempi rapidi, ti potrebbe convenire usare una distribuzione che fà uso di pacchetti precompilati e dotata di un'installer grafico.

Esiste Sabayon che è una distro derivata da Gentoo che potrebbe fare al caso tuo: così avresti un prodotto vicino alle logiche di personalizzazione di Gentoo ma più semplice, per cominciare.

Se hai dubbi o vuoi chiedere altro, siam qui  :Wink: 

----------

## nollo

ciao

credo che per smontare i dispositivi devi prima smontare 

/mnt/gentoo/proc

/mnt/gentoo/sys

/mnt/gentoo/dev

ciao

----------

## Hal-10000

Perchè non provi a far partire gentoo con "supergrub"? E'una piccola distro linux (file .iso) che serve per far partire il sistema nei casi più disperati. Inseriscila nella stessa macchina virtuale dove hai gentoo (cioè la metti al posto del file .iso di gentoo che hai usato come live-cd); poi usa l'opzione "grub-legacy" e vedi se gentoo si avvia. Penso, infatti, che il problema del mancato avvio stia solo nella giusta configurazione di grub. Provare non costa nulla.

Non me ne vogliano tutti gli altri per la soluzione "facile" che ho suggerito, ma visto che l'utente è alle prime armi....

----------

